# Caney Head Hunting Club Has Openings



## hpostelle (Mar 7, 2005)

Caney Head Hunting Club located in Northern Heard County has several openings for the up coming deer season. The land consist of 1650 acres of planted pines hardwood bottoms, and chopped land. Lease is 650.00 per year per person for the first year then 600.00 thereafter. 

This is a NO ALCOHOL club.
ATV'S may only be used for deer retrivel.

If interested contact Harold @ 770-778-3861, or pm me.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Mar 7, 2005)

Okay everybody who had PMed me about openings better get on this quick.


----------



## HuntNut (Mar 7, 2005)

How many openings? Do you have a place to camp? Do you have power & water? How many total members?


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Mar 7, 2005)

*Caney Head Hunt Club*

1-1,650 acres of Temple-Inland property
2-25 total memberships includes kids in school or college under 21 and wife
3-14 Food plots
4-Mature hardwoods, young and old pines, select cut pines
5-Primitive campsite
6-First come pin in system with 300 yard safety zone
7-No alcohol use on property
8-$650 first year, $600 after that unless lease goes up
9-2 bucks, 3 does per membership including your guests
10-Bucks to be mounted unless childs or wives first buck
11-Good healthy bucks
    Please call the number above if you have further questions. Harold fell free to correct anything that I may be mis-informed on. The 3 bucks below came off the lease last season.


----------



## hpostelle (Mar 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Mar 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## TURKEY (Mar 14, 2005)

what about turkey hunting and what kind of bird population

turkey


----------



## gacowboy (Mar 14, 2005)

Good mass on those racks, This sounds like a good property. Do you have any fields for a dove shoot or swamps,ponds for ducks??


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Mar 15, 2005)

Call the phone number in the first post with questions. There is a turkey population on the lease as I have seen and taken game cam pictures of them.


----------



## struttinsouthern (Mar 15, 2005)

what about some PICTURES of those turkeys lets see them!!???


----------



## Trigabby (Mar 16, 2005)

Here's a buck taken off of Caney Head three years ago..  It weighed about 180... and unfortunately, one of it's main beams was broken.. 

I also think I was the only one to take a turkey off of it 2 years ago and I'll post a pic of that when I get home and scan it in...


----------



## huntnnut (Mar 16, 2005)

Here's a 9-pointer that Virgil killed year before last.  Anthony killed a nice 10-pointer off from the place also a few years back.  There's some good genes in the area no doubt.


----------



## Trigabby (Mar 16, 2005)

That was a nice deer Virgil got.. Even though he shot it going to my field.. lol... anyways..

Here's the turkey I shot...   Took me an hour of calling his girlfriend to get him in... well.. I called her in and he came with her..


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Mar 22, 2005)

To all who are sending PMs. Please read the first post and call the phone number for details.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Apr 5, 2005)

Bump to the top again!


----------



## hpostelle (Apr 12, 2005)

bump


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Apr 19, 2005)

test


----------



## Chuck Martin (Apr 23, 2005)

*Well....I'm in.*

I met Harold down at Caney Head this morning and walked and polked around a little with another prospective member Vic. Lemme me think about it before I decide..............OK, I'm in. While we didn't see a whole lot of sign, it just got done raining, the land looks good, saw some of the last couple of years rubs, food plots looked great and I found a swamp  If someone is looking for a club in west Ga, get with hpostelle before it fills up  Hey Mike (Southern Steel) Harold showed me you're favorite spot.......thanks for getting it ready for me


----------



## Jkidd (Apr 23, 2005)

Whats yall stance on someone joining for rabbit hunting. A friend of mine lives in Smyrna (SP) and is looking for a club to join and run his dogs on. Ill speak for the guy saying he is a good guy. Ill give him the info on the club if yall dont have any thing against it. He said he will deer hunt some that it would be nice to sit down to some tenderloin.Im 100% sure he would follow rules that yall set on him as far as when he can and cant run dogs. Just give it a thought and let me know..


Jason


----------



## huntnnut (Apr 23, 2005)

Jason, 

Year before last we had a fellow who joined strictly for rabbit hunting.  I'm not sure if he was back this past season or not, however.  I believe he just had to wait till after deer season was done before he could run his dogs then he was wide open.  

I know the place has a bunch of rabbits all over it and I'm sorry we never got a chance to hunt some of them together as we had planned this past season.  I don't believe your buddy could go wrong joining up to hunt both deer and rabbits on the place.

Chuck, you didn't find my spots did you?....


----------



## Jkidd (Apr 23, 2005)

Dont worry Milty I remeber you owe me a trip down  Ill give my friend yall contact info and tell him to give yall a call. 

Jason


----------



## huntnnut (Apr 23, 2005)

Sounds like a plan Jason!


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Apr 24, 2005)

Glad to see you joined Chuck. Just be sure and hunt it on the right wind.   Looking forward to having a great hunting group this year. I have found some better areas during my off season scouting and look forward to trying them.


----------



## hpostelle (Jun 1, 2005)

bump


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 1, 2005)

any turks killed this year?

Jim


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Jun 1, 2005)

Not by me. I only hunted twice this year due to being busy with work and such.


----------



## hpostelle (Jun 1, 2005)

Only a couple of people hunted including myself. Saw several good birds but know killed any. As for the turkey population it is very strong this spring.


----------



## poisonarrow (Jun 2, 2005)

Hey Harold, just wondering if you have any spots left. Would love to speak with you about it. Thanks!


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Jun 3, 2005)

I believe there are a couple of spots left. Shoot Harold a PM and he will reply.


----------



## hpostelle (Jun 4, 2005)

bump


----------



## hpostelle (Jun 8, 2005)

bump


----------



## hpostelle (Jun 16, 2005)

ttt


----------



## hpostelle (Jul 19, 2005)

bump


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Jul 25, 2005)

For all who are still looking for a lease I have confirmed that there are still 5 spots available in CHHC. This is some good land as others will confirm if you are interested. Contact HPostelle for a tour.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Aug 1, 2005)

Bump back to the top.


----------



## hpostelle (Aug 15, 2005)

bump


----------



## hpostelle (Aug 17, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Aug 21, 2005)

*Need to complete membership-3 openings left.*

I you live on the west side of Atlanta as far north as  Dallas or as far south as Newnan you can reach this club in about an hour so your gas bill will not be too much. Here are the details:Caney Head Hunt Club 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1-1,650 acres of Temple-Inland property
2-25 total memberships includes kids in school or college under 21 and wife
3-14 Food plots
4-Mature hardwoods, young and old pines, select cut pines
5-Primitive campsite
6-First come pin in system with 300 yard safety zone
7-No alcohol use on property
8-$650 first year, $600 after that unless lease goes up
9-2 bucks, 3 does per membership including your guests
10-Bucks to be mounted unless childs or wives first buck
11-Good healthy bucks
Please call the number above if you have further questions. Harold fell free to correct anything that I may be mis-informed on. See the second post for pictures of bucks from the property.


----------



## hpostelle (Aug 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## hpostelle (Aug 26, 2005)

bump


----------



## Hunter314 (Jan 26, 2008)

See new thread seeking '08 members.


----------



## Hunter314 (Jan 26, 2008)

See new thread seeking memebres for '08 season.


----------



## hcbadbob (Feb 7, 2008)

When would the dues need to be paid, and when could I see the land.


----------



## Hunter314 (Feb 8, 2008)

We are collectng dues now as paid dues gets you in the club.  We are collecting $650 at this point.  Last year we refunded ~$110 of that.  Call Anthony to schedule an appointment to see the property.  770-328-0884


----------

